# VETASSESS Review... How long does it take?



## khalidalhariri (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Does anybody have an idea about how long vetassess takes to review an assessment?
The initial assessment took around 6 months to complete so I'm worried about having to wait for another 6 months to get the results. 

Thanks!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

According to their homepage a standard full assessment should take 10-12 weeks. Points test advice should take 6-8 weeks. I have no ideas about reviews, sorry .


----------



## khalidalhariri (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks! I hope it won't take long.


----------

